# Canadian Invisibility Cloak



## jollyjacktar (10 Dec 2012)

Interesting if true.  Mentions of invisible Canadian Army units creating havoc amongst the enemy.  Dippers and greens everywhere beware.   

Shared under the fair dealings provisions of the copyright act.  Photos at story link below.



> [The camouflage fabric 'that can make soldiers INVISIBLE': Company claims it has Pentagon backing for miracle material
> -Quantum Stealth camouflage bends the light around its wearer, its developer claims
> -Company behind it says it has demonstrated the technology to the U.S. and Canadian military
> -Following these 'Need to Know' access meetings development is now said to be 'moving forward'
> ...


----------



## Michael OLeary (10 Dec 2012)

There's a familiar name.

Google: site:army.ca "guy cramer"


----------



## Sigs Pig (11 Dec 2012)

He has already gone commercial. Soon EVERYONE will have it and there will be no one to fight!

Cloak

You have to read the comments too.

ME

Edit - Comment from Amazon:
"tatzzz65 says:
Hey just so ya know they really do work but the only people that really have them is the army they invented them ,no bullshit theres even video s on youtube look it up they use them for sneak atacks but must be impossible to get one its probably easyer to get a tour of aera51 lol but they really do isxsist "


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (11 Dec 2012)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> There's a familiar name.



Exactly what I thought. Some incredible claims over the last decade without a lot of substantiation. Unless that's all _classified_.

Here's a slightly better link to our history with Guy Cramer: Nothing to see here


----------



## Pieman (11 Dec 2012)

I suspect they are using a method similar to this one:

"A new metamaterial, built from two semiconducting layers, has been shown to have an unprecedented ability to refract light in the wrong direction."
(http://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/semiconductors/devices/accelerated-electrons-bend-light-the-wrong-way)


----------



## Pieman (11 Dec 2012)

Shouldn't this be in the military technology section? The tech has merit.


----------



## ModlrMike (11 Dec 2012)

Those pictures look suspiciously like they were Photoshoped to me.


----------



## Pieman (11 Dec 2012)

could be..hmmn...reading more into it, materials I am seeing in current research are restricted to a narrow part of the em spectrum. So, to incorporate the entire visible spectrum seems to be a reach.


----------



## Old Sweat (11 Dec 2012)

Pieman said:
			
		

> could be..hmmn...reading more into it, materials I am seeing in current research are restricted to a narrow part of the em spectrum. So, to incorporate the entire visible spectrum seems to be a reach.



And the response would be that for security reasons they cannot show the real product. Or, and the Devil made me say it, all we would see of the real thing is some scenery.


----------



## OldSolduer (11 Dec 2012)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> And the response would be that for security reasons they cannot show the real product. Or, and the Devil made me say it, all we would see of the real thing is some scenery.



Nobody expects the Spanish Inquistion!!! 

Ooops.....wrong thread! :facepalm:

Don cloak of invisibility!!


----------



## brihard (11 Dec 2012)

I'll believe it when I see it.

Erm...

Frig.


----------



## Jarnhamar (11 Dec 2012)

Camouflage is the colour of fear


----------



## cupper (11 Dec 2012)

It will most definitely come in handy when you get kidnapped and dropped on some distant planet, only to be hunted for sport by some advanced race.

OR

When you have a need to sneak around the vast passages of your wizarding school.


----------



## Shinobi (27 Mar 2013)

Anyone seen this already? Pretty awesome. Wonder if certain units have/will acquire.


----------



## DnentonSg (27 Mar 2013)

I must say if there's going to be any technology we see in the next 20-30 years that's currently on the stuff of sci-fi it will probably be cloaking. Cool stuff.


----------



## Shamrock (27 Mar 2013)

Shinobi said:
			
		

> Anyone seen this already? Pretty awesome. Wonder if certain units have/will acquire.



I think I've seen it a lot.  Not really sure.  Might have.  How would I know?


----------



## dimsum (27 Mar 2013)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> I think I've seen it a lot.  Not really sure.  Might have.  How would I know?



Well played, good sir.


----------



## Shinobi (27 Mar 2013)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> I think I've seen it a lot.  Not really sure.  Might have.  How would I know?



Haha I see what you did there... Or wait, did I?


----------



## brihard (27 Mar 2013)

I call BS. If this were legit it wouldn't be getting trumpeted on the internet; the Americans would have already made them rich and paid them a lot of money to STFU.


----------



## Shinobi (27 Mar 2013)

Brihard said:
			
		

> I call BS. If this were legit it wouldn't be getting trumpeted on the internet; the Americans would have already made them rich and paid them a lot of money to STFU.



Pretty sure it's legit: 

http://www.ctvnews.ca/video?clipId=826557&playlistId=1.1078818&binId=1.811536


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (27 Mar 2013)

The media can be played too. I've had enough 'close contact' with the owner over the years to feel comfortable that this guy is better at Photoshop than stealth technology.


----------



## Jarnhamar (27 Mar 2013)

Shinobi said:
			
		

> Pretty sure it's legit:
> 
> http://www.ctvnews.ca/video?clipId=826557&playlistId=1.1078818&binId=1.811536



**pats your head**


----------



## Eye In The Sky (27 Mar 2013)

I don't want to get one of these things.  As soon as I sign for it, and set it down somewhere...hmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## The_Falcon (27 Mar 2013)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I don't want to get one of these things.  As soon as I sign for it, and set it down somewhere...hmmmmmmmmm.



Don't you know it will be like the harry potter cloak, it's only invisible when it's turned inside out...or outside in  ???


----------



## Eye In The Sky (27 Mar 2013)

Yes.   ;D


----------



## Jungle (27 Mar 2013)

What king of batteries does that thing run on ??


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (27 Mar 2013)

Jungle said:
			
		

> What king of batteries does that thing run on ??



Glad you asked, I have a photo of them right here.

Let's have a little fun... 1,500 MilPoints to the best 'stealth technology' photoshop job!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (27 Mar 2013)




----------



## MikeL (27 Mar 2013)

Can I submit Iran's new "stealth fighter"  ;D

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2277412/Fake-stealth-plane-Irans-Photoshopped-fighter-jet-spotted-air.html


----------



## Jungle (27 Mar 2013)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Glad you asked, I have a photo of them right here.
> 
> Let's have a little fun... 1,500 MilPoints to the best 'stealth technology' photoshop job!



No photoshop trick; the batteries are in there:


----------



## Eye In The Sky (27 Mar 2013)

I trialed my stealth suit jacket/shirt/tie today while running errands, but wasn't sure if anyone noticed or not...


----------



## Jungle (27 Mar 2013)

I'm sure there are still doubters out there; so here's definite proof. A picture of uncloaked batteries in the bottom compartment, against cloaked batteries in the top one:






What other proof do you need ??


----------



## cupper (27 Mar 2013)

See the photo attached below for definitive proof that cloaking technology exists.


----------



## cupper (27 Mar 2013)

Anybody see where the attached photo went?


----------



## Shamrock (27 Mar 2013)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Can I submit Iran's new "stealth fighter"  ;D
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2277412/Fake-stealth-plane-Irans-Photoshopped-fighter-jet-spotted-air.html



I'll raise you..


----------

